# Apple Pay Cash “Services Unavailable”



## James Garrity (10 mo ago)

I have been unable to send or add cash to my apple pay cash card for 1 month now. I have an ongoing case with apple support and even they are having trouble resolving the issue. I am able to recieve and send money to other people BUT once my balance hits zero on the digital wallet I cannot send money from any debit/credit card.
Is anyone else having problems?



H


----------



## Demetrizi (9 mo ago)

try these fix from appuals https://appuals.com/apple-pay-services-are-currently-unavailable/


----------



## Gallegos (2 mo ago)

James Garrity said:


> I have been unable to send or add cash to my apple pay cash card for 1 month now. I have an ongoing case with apple support and even they are having trouble resolving the issue. I am able to recieve and send money to other people BUT once my balance hits zero on the digital wallet I cannot send money from any debit/credit card.
> Is anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> ...


Launch the iPhone Settings and open Wallet and Apple Pay. Then make sure the Language and Region settings are correctly configured (as discussed earlier). Now restart the iPhone and upon restart, enable the Apple Pay Cash to check if the Apple Pay issue is resolved.


----------

